# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Špansko: uredimo najveći pješčanik u gradu!

## tatek

Eto, prosla je globalna Rodina proslava, ajd sad da napravimo nesto lokalno ...   :Wink:  

U Spanskom, kod okretista autobusa za Ljubljanicu (sjeverna strana, najbliza adresa je V. Stulica 12) se nalazi djecje igraliste koje ima, po mom saznanju, najveci pjescanik u gradu!   :Yes:  

Pjescanik je u obliku osmice, svaka polovica ima cca 4 m u promjeru, a u njega vode i dva mala tobogana. Na igralistu ima i drugih sprava, dvije klackalice, super brzi vrtuljak (mozda najpodmazaniji i najbrzi u gradu!), njihaljke ... i sve je to OK, osim sto je pjescanik vecim dijelom obrastao travom. Nema smeca, trava je uredno pokosena (izgleda da je Zrinjevac odustao od cupanja trave), no za igru u pijesku je ostalo svega 2-3 m2 pjescanika, ostalo je u travi. A to je zalosno, jer s jedne strane oni mikro pjescanici u Kukuljevicevoj su zatrpani djecom, a ovi ovdje izgleda uglavnom samuju ... (sto je izgleda sudba svih igralista na kraju naselja - i na nas u Preckom rijetko naidju djeca).

E sad, vi koji imate vecu djecu koja se vole igrati u pijesku (Vedran je takav!) znate da velicina pjescanika JEST bitna - mogu se napraviti duze ceste, veca brda, ljepsi dvorci ... mi smo nas od promjera 2 metra vec prerasli, a jos kad nam dodje Zoilin dvojac u posjet tad prerujemo cijeli pjescanik za 10 minuta.

Mi cemo doci sutra popodne nakon vrtica u taj pjescanik u Spanskom i pocet cemo malo po malo cupati travu i igrati se,  ako jos netko od vas bude raspolozen (bilo sutra, bilo tokom slijedecih dana) nek isto pocupa koji m2 trave i vjerujem da cemo za nekoliko dana/tjedana/mjeseci ponovo imati u upotrebi citav pjescanik!

----------


## Anvi

Ovo je hvalevrijedna inicijativa, kojoj se ipak neću moći pridružiti budući da živimo na sasvim drugom kraju grada. Htjedoh ti samo reći da možeš nazvati Zrinjevac i tražiti ih da oni to učine. Ja sam ih zvala zbog smeća u našem parkiću i, gle čuda, došli isti dan i počistili ga. Ne bi čovjek vjerov'o.

----------


## tatek

> Ovo je hvalevrijedna inicijativa, kojoj se ipak neću moći pridružiti budući da živimo na sasvim drugom kraju grada. Htjedoh ti samo reći da možeš nazvati Zrinjevac i tražiti ih da oni to učine. Ja sam ih zvala zbog smeća u našem parkiću i, gle čuda, došli isti dan i počistili ga. Ne bi čovjek vjerov'o.


Dobra ideja, upravo poslao slijedeci mail Zrinjevcu - ukoliko ne bude reakcije u toku ovog tjedna onda zovem telefonom!




> Dobar dan!
> 
> Imao bih dvije molbe vezano uz odrzavanje pjescanika na djecjim igralistima u Preckom/Spanskom. Moji sin i kcer su odusevljeni pjescanicima i cesti se igraju u njima te bismo vas zamolili za dvije male akcije kojima biste njima i drugoj djeci jos vise uljepsali igru.
> 
> Na igralistu u Preckom, Paljetkova ulica (iza kbr. 2-8) nalaze se dva djecja igralista u kojima se tokom godina razina pijeska vec vrlo smanjila. Da li biste mogli nadosuti novi pijesak kako bi bilo vise pijeska (i bolje kvalitete) za igru?
> 
> Na igralistu u Spanskom, pored okretista autobusa za Ljubljanicu (pored zgrade V. Stulica 12) nalazi se djecje igraliste sa povelikim pjescanikom u obliku osmice. Na zalost, velik dio tog pjescanika je neupotrebljiv za igru u pijesku, jer je zarastao u travu (koju vasi radnici kose). Da li je moguce ocistiti pjescanik od trave kako bi se ponovo mogao cijli koristiti za svoju prvobitnu namjenu?
> 
> Unaprijed hvala ...

----------


## Mimek

Morali smo ići nešto obaviti i prolazili tamo oko 8, ali nisam skužila da još nekog ima.
Baš mi je žao   :Sad:  što nismo sudjelovali u čupkanju trave.

----------


## tatek

> Morali smo ići nešto obaviti i prolazili tamo oko 8, ali nisam skužila da još nekog ima.
> Baš mi je žao   što nismo sudjelovali u čupkanju trave.


Mi smo dosli vec oko 16:20 i od trave smo ocistili cca 3 m2 (lako se pljevi po pijesku), Vedran je isto svojski pomagao. Sad je cista otprilike trecina jedne polovice "osmice" tog pjescanika - jos 7-8 ovakvih "seansi" i cijeli pjescanik je cist (ukoliko Zrinjevac ne reagira prije).
Poslije nam je jos doslo drustvo jedne lokalne Rode sa familijom (inace, nasih starih prijatelja), a stigli su i neki lokalni klinci i na kraju su svi, njih 7-8, kopali sa nasim priborom po pjescaniku. 
Pjescanik inace sam po sebi nije prva liga, jer je plitak - ocito je na pocetku to bilo prekriveno kamencicima, a onda je samo nasuto cca 20-25 cm pijeska sto nije lose, ali onemogucava gradjenje tunela, dubljih kanala itd. Ali, velicina ipak cini svoje i decki i cure su je koristili!  :D 
(stavit cu za sat vremena sliku kaj smo mi sve radili po nasem pjescaniku)
Doma smo otisli negdje oko 19:30 jer nam je vec bilo prohladno, a i 3 sata igralista i pjescanika je vise nego dovoljno pa cak i kad je pjescanik najveci u gradu.   :Wink:  

Javim se kad cemo opet doci!

----------


## Mimek

OK probat ću paziti na satu   :Embarassed:

----------


## tatek

Na slici br. 8 na linku http://public.fotki.com/vanja2/razno/ je ono sto mi volimo raditi u pjescaniku: brda, ceste, dvorce itd.

Na zalost, jucer sam zaboravio fotic doma   :Embarassed:  tako da nema ni jedne slike s jucerasnje mini akcije ...

----------


## Zoila

ma gle ti zgodnog djecaka u zutoj jakni kod pjescanika, makar mu se faca ne vidi znaaam da je najljepsi u kategoriji do 5 godina (a znamo ko je najljepsi u kategoriji od 5 - 7 godina, i tko u kategoriji od 7 godina)   :Razz:  

Mumija je odlicna, mislim da cemo i mi uskoro napraviti svoju. 

No trenutno sam u fazi brainstorming-a za ideje za ucenje na sat, jer moj skolarac ima velike probleme s citanjem sata, a to ce imati ove godine u PID.

----------


## Zoila

edit: ma tek sad kuzim da je upravo onaj koji cuci najljepsi djecak u  kategoriji od 7 godina! Sva sam smotana...

----------


## tatek

> edit: ma tek sad kuzim da je upravo onaj koji cuci najljepsi djecak u  kategoriji od 7 godina! Sva sam smotana...


Cuj, morat cu vam sprziti jedan CD s fotkama da dobro proucis te liejpe i pametne djecake ...   :Grin:  

Nego, imam dobru ideju kako da tvoje decke, Vedrana i jos ponekog (nasu susjedu!) malo poucimo pravilima ponasanja u prometu - napravit cemo igru sa zadacima (poznavanje znakova, pravila itd), trazit ce rjesenja na neka pitanja po kvartu i usput se uciti ...  a za kraj im pripremimo nekakvu diplomicu i smislimo neku fora nagradu. Malo cu poraditi na tome pa se cujemo oko detalja!  :D

----------


## Zoila

:D dogovoreno!
Samo reci kaj treba za tu prometnu skolicu. Sve do jucer su moji decki bez prigovora nosili kacige za vrijeme voznje, dok jucer nije skolarac naisao na ekipu iz skole (njih petero iz razreda) - svi su vozili bicikle, i niti jedan nije imao kacigu. Od jednom, njega kaciga zulja, tiska, svrbi, boli... Ovo je vec za totalni drugi topik, jer kuzim kako se on osjecao taj tren (makar nitko mu se nije ni rugao nit je ista komentirao), NO ipak bih htjela da on bude taj jedini dobar primjer kojeg ce svi ostali sljediti a ne da on suti i sljedi masu...

----------


## tatek

Mozda opet danas odemo do tog pjescanika pa iskrcimo jos koji m2 (a ponio sam i fotic da vidite i koju fotku tog cuvenog pjescanika) .. na zalost, tek u zadnji cas cemo znati idemo li ili ne, no vjerujem da cemo ipak otici tamo.

----------


## tatek

E da, iako sam poslao mail Zrinjevcu jos davno, nije se nista promijenilo ni u tom pjescaniku niti u nasem (zamolio sam da nadopune pijeska, jer to nije radjeno godinama). Pokusat cu ponovo telefonom!

----------


## tinars

Tatek, navodno su naše neki dan nadopunili (nisam ih još vidjela, u zadnje vrijeme smo isključivo "kod slona")

----------


## tatek

> Tatek, navodno su naše neki dan nadopunili (nisam ih još vidjela, u zadnje vrijeme smo isključivo "kod slona")


Daaa?
Ja sam slao mail za nas i za taj u Spanskom, ali nista (onaj nas nisu sigurno, a ovaj u Spanskom cemo danas prekontrolirati). A slao sam mail i za jednu ovecu napuklu granu kod nase zgrade koju treba otpiliti, no eto, mjesec dana je proslo, a odjeka nikakvog.

----------


## tatek

Bili smo ipak jucer do pjescanika i ocistili jos dodatna 3-4 m2 od korova. Nije nam nitko dosao upomoc tako da smo samo Vedran i ja pljevili (Zrinka se dotle igrala), a poslije su nam dosli jos neki drugi klinci pa smo se nastavili zabavljati skoro do sumraka.

Kako izgleda pjescanik i koliko je zarastao mozete vidjeti na fotkama ovdje http://public.fotki.com/vanja2/razno/ (fotke br. 12-14). Na fotkama je jucerasnje stanje, prije nase prve "akcije" je bilo svega 3-4 m2 pijeska bez korova, a sad je pjescani dio vec skoro pa polovica jednog dijela "osmice". 
Sad moramo negdje nabaviti jos par autica za pijesak pa krenuti u izgradnju ceste s kraja na kraj pjescanika, to ce biti nesto kao "Transamazonian highway" ...   :Grin:

----------

